# savage



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

I purchased a savage 111gcns in 30-06 and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them to share


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not with the 111, but I'm kinda partial to my 10FP. Ain't that right Jiffy? 

If you want to check out a place devoted to Savage rifles of all types, go here: http://savageshooters.com/index.php

Enjoy your Savage!

huntin1


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I bought my brother inlaw an 11g in 243 after he got back from Iraq. I wasn't sure how it would go over since he was a sniper scout. However, it has quickly become his favorite. He likes it as well or better than anything he shot in the army. Or at least thats what he tells me.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I have two Savage rifles, they are not the nicest looking rifles in my cabinet but I've never owned one that doesn't shoot well.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have several Savages.

Model 12- Varminter .22-250
Model 110- Sporter .270
Model 111- Sporter 7x57
Model 116- Weather Warrior 300 WM w/ 26 inch barrel.

The .22-250 groups the best at about .4 inches or less at 100 yards.
The .270 and 7x57 are both better than .75 inches at 100 yards. I shot a .441 with the .270 and my last group with the 7x57 was a .689.
The 300 WM is the worst of the bunch, but my best two groups with it were .97 and .98 inches. I think the gun will do better, I think I need to work on how my shooting technique. On a 3 shot group, I always get two bullets in or very near to the same hole, with one that is about 1 inch lower.

SAVAGE ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I have two Savages so far, a 12FLV in .308 and an older 110CL in .243. I am just getting familiar with the .243 but like what I see so far. The .308 is awesome.

You will love the Accutrigger. Your model has the detachable box magazine which I think they just added. That is a nice plus.

The Savages are the most accurate "out of the box" rifles out there. Within no time you should be able to shoot 1" or less groups with it.

Are you going to reload or shoot factory ammo?

Welcome to the Savage world!

Robert


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Not with the 111, but I'm kinda partial to my 10FP. Ain't that right Jiffy?


So I've heard. 

I'm getting a brand spanking new in the box FN A3 sometime this week. Its about freaking time! They assured me this one WILL shoot. We'll see I guess.......... :-?

Quote of the day:
"Owning a Savage is kind of like getting a BJ from an ugly chick." "It'll do in a pinch but what you REALLY want is something better." (Copyright Horsager) :lol:

Ialwayslovethatone.........


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not with the 111, but I'm kinda partial to my 10FP. Ain't that right Jiffy?
> ...


I can't say that I recall saying that, however it doesn't sound out of character either.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > huntin1 said:
> ...


You said it on the way back from our shooting expedition to the Sand Hills on Sat. Early onset of Alzheimers? ..............What did I just say?.............Who the hell were we talking about?..............What's my name again? :lol: :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> I'm getting a brand spanking new in the box FN A3 sometime this week. Its about freaking time! They assured me this one WILL shoot. We'll see I guess.......... :-?


You would have save alot of time, MONEY, and frustration if you had just gotten a Savage to begin with. And you would have had a rifle just as accurate. 

I ain't even going to dignify your other quote with a comment. :eyeroll:

:lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That may be true. We'll see I guess. Still waiting.......... :-?


----------

